# I would like to add an addition Tweeter to center channel



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a Polk CSI40 center channel. At times it seams like the drivers overwhelm the tweeter. I have been wondering if adding a second tweeter would help with the clairity.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Scuba Diver said:


> I have a Polk CSI40 center channel. At times it seams like the drivers overwhelm the tweeter. I have been wondering if adding a second tweeter would help with the clairity.


Doubtful. Either tilt the unit to aim at the listener, use a tone control, fix your room acoustics or replace the speaker (if it is really inadequate).

Kal


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks thats what I needed to know.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

One other issue -- and I don't personally have anything to back this up with -- is that there are supposed to be some really weird interactions when you have 2 tweeters.

I think Kal gave some good advice. I'd try those and see how it turns out.

JCD


----------

